# Hamachi



## d0nnuts (22 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir si il y a des gents qui utilise HAMACHI
Je l'ai installer et ce serai pour avoir quelque conseil et aide dessu merci de me repondre

Pour ceux qui save pas Hamachi c'est une espece de reseau local sur le net ou on pe rejoindre des serveur cree pour des jeux en lan du partage de music pour iTunes et plein d'autre utulisation.

Pour un confirmer dans ce protocole merci de m'aider.

D0nnuts


----------



## Captain_X (6 Mai 2006)

slt pour utiliser hamachi il faut d'abord installer les tap/tun driver

http://www-user.rhrk.uni-kl.de/~nissler/tuntap/

rebooter 

puis installer hamachi en lisant bien le readme qui est tres claire

http://files.hamachi.cc/osx


----------



## darkniko (17 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir j'ai téléchargé hamachi mais je n'arrive pas à l'installer. Votre aide serait la bien venue


----------



## iFlighT (25 Mars 2007)

Quelqu'un a re-essaye HamachiX depuis qu'il existe une version avec GUI


----------



## khadgar (2 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour j'ai téléchargé Hamachi après avoir installé le logiciel en tun/tap , cependant je ne comprend le README!! Que faut-il faire ? ^^
Merci d'avance.


----------

